# Planting fruits now?



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

Back in November I bought 4 apple trees, 1 pomegranate, 4 blueberry bushes, 1 cherry tree, 1 blackberry, 1 raspberry and 1 concord grape vine. 
I planted the apple and cherry trees. The rest I have left in the pots and have been putting them outside on mild and rainy days. (I live in Alabama and we have only had a few days of hard freeze.)
My question is should I leave the rest in their pots until hard freeze is over or go ahead and plant them? IF I leave them in pots anything special I should do to take care of them?


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd suggest you call a couple of local garden centers or landscapers for your area. They should know the right time to plant your shrubs. 

Make sure to tell them how you have been caring for your potted shrubs. Most likely, they have not gone dormant. This is important for the garden/landscape person to know in giving you the best advice for your plants.


----------



## StillStanding (Jan 24, 2009)

The transition from pots to soil is tough on fruit trees.

Keep the trees outside so they stay dormant. Transplant them as soon as the soil can be worked, that would be now I suppose in Alabama where you don't get frost six feet down the way we do.


----------

